# Eternal Flame Project



## GunnersGirl (10 Dec 2006)

The Eternal Flame Project is in the works to build a permanent monument in the lovely Home Fires Park in Petawawa as a reminder of the support for those who keep the home fires burning. The significance of an eternally burning flame representing the role of those who keep the home fires burning is as inspirational as the quiet, gentle solace of the park within which it will be built. Please read more about the project here:

http://www.renc.igs.net/~tcollier/Eternal%20Flame%20Pages.htm

Donations to help fundraise for this project can be made directly by cheque to:

*The Eternal Flame*
 and forwarded to:
*978 Rantz Road, Petawawa, 
ON K8H 2W8 * 

Author Dianne Collier will be donating 10% of sales of her book, "My Love, My Life" that are ordered directly from her, to this project.
Orders can be placed through by email tcollier@renc.igs.net and should indicate that they are to help with the Eternal Flame Project.

Also, TMW www.themilitarywife.ca has committed to donating *100% of any profits made between December 2006 and June 2007 * towards The Eternal Flame Project. To help support the fundraising efforts, you can visit the TMW Store at cafepress: http://www.cafepress.com/themilitarywife

Thank you to all who continue to show their appreciation for those supporting the Home Front, and to our troops both home and away.

Be Well, Be Blessed


----------



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2006)

Did they tear down the "Home Fires Park" that Randy Chester designed for just this purpose?


----------



## Pea (10 Dec 2006)

I think it's pretty cool to see a support site willing to donate their profits for a 6 month period of time to this cause. Kudos to TMW, for doing this, and thanks for the post to let us know about the effort. Seems pretty cool to me, I can buy a new shirt and have my money go to a good cause.  

George, last I heard the monument was going IN the park. Seems fitting to me.


----------



## kimmie (10 Dec 2006)

There can never be too much support or recognition for both troops and their families alike. 

The Eternal Flame is being created as an additional show of support for the wives and as a fantastic addition to the park itself. I too send huge KUDOS to Dianne, TMW and everyone who supports this fantastic project. I love eternal flames and what they stand for. Seems incredibly fitting that HF Park should have one. I can't think of a better cause or addition to honoring wives and those at home. 

George.....I'm not sure what your question is asking or in what direction it is going.  ???


----------



## kimmie (10 Dec 2006)

Wow, to be an artist and not get recognition for your work is not nice. I am an artist of sorts and sometimes I get no recognition so I can understand that. But, I digress. 

I did not know the whole story behind Home Fires Park as I am relatively new to Petawawa. As unfair as all that has happened and negatively affected the park, I see no good from poo-pooing another idea. I understand the not liking the creator, if that's how people feel, but killing the idea is not the answer. And of course, that is just my humble opinion.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2006)

We haven't been to Pet in awhile, any idea as to where the park is going to be?
Pea, check you mail, I like your avatar thingie and would like to know where you can buy a tree ornament with support troops ribbon.
  ;D


----------



## GunnersGirl (12 Dec 2006)

You can read about the Home Fires Park here:

http://www.renc.igs.net/~tcollier/home_fires_park.html

And the Eternal Flame monument, which will be added as an installment within the Home Fires park, here:

http://www.renc.igs.net/~tcollier/Eternal%20Flame%20Pages.htm


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2006)

Kimmie

I don't know what is wrong with my question.  It seems unusual to create a monument for a certain person or reason, when there already is one in existence.  It sort of becomes redundant.  That is why I asked if the Home Fires Park had been torn down.  A lot of hard work by a number of people went into creating the park that Randy Chester thought up and dedicated to those who stayed at home while their spouse or parent was away.  To now start up a campaign for a monument dedicated to those left behind makes it sound like it is a new idea and had never been done before.


----------



## Gunner98 (12 Dec 2006)

George

I agree.  There is a Home Fires Park in Petawawa, an Eternal flame burns about 17 km away in downtown Pembroke and another about 150 kms away in Ottawa.  Perhaps the whole idea is a cunning way for a local author to sell more books and give a little (10% of profits with the middleman cut out) back to the community.


----------



## kimmie (3 Jan 2007)

So far, there has been a wonderful response to this project and it is heartening to know that people are interested in showing their support for the spouses and families who support the troops. It is encouraging to spouses and families of CF members everywhere to see how well-received this project has been, and to experience first-hand the true sentiments toward our efforts to improve on a beautiful pre-existing monument.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Mar 2007)

Anyone know what happened??




By The Daily Observer 
Local News - Wednesday, March 21, 2007 Updated @ 9:39:05 AM 
What happened to the Eternal Flame? 

A community-driven project designed to honour family and friends who support military personnel on deployment was cancelled recently by the committee that was driving the project. 

However, that does not mean the "Eternal Flame" has burned out. 

In a press release today, Base Commander Lt.-Col. Dave Rundle said he will be striking a committee of his own to keep the flame burning. 

Read tomorrow's Daily Observer to find out more

http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentid=453990&catname=Local%20News&classif=News%20Live


----------



## muffin (23 Mar 2007)

Yeah ... PM inbound


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2007)

There was a short article on the local CTV news at 6 about this.  The Base has no problems with the monument.  They do have a problem with the fact that they do not want to be saddled with the Bills of paying for the Fuel to supply such a flame. With the Fiscal restraints that all Base Commanders are faced with, this is one area that had to be addressed, if not now, then later.   We have already seen the demolition of close to 100 buildings in Petawawa, in order that the expenses to maintain the infrastructure could be cut down, and Grants In Lieu of Taxes to the Municipality could be cut back.  Now, they are faced with a Civilian plan to create a monument that would require continued costs and maintenance from the Base (CF) infrastructure finances.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Mar 2007)

Still hope for Eternal Flame project at CFB Petawawa 

TINA PEPLINSKIE 
Local News - Friday, March 23, 2007 @ 09:00 

The Eternal Flame committee will meet next week to determine the fate of the monument meant to honour wives and mothers who keep the home fires burning while military members are away. 
Members of the committee, which was formed five months ago to discuss fundraising initiatives for the project, were shocked to learn last week that the project had been cancelled. 

This information came to the committee's attention through a regular newsletter posted on former committee chairwoman Dianne Collier's website. She resigned and announced her retirement March 20. 
The decision to step down was not an easy one for Ms. Collier. An avid supporter of military wives for nearly 20 years, she feels she has nothing left to give. 

"I made this decision with a heavy heart and it is sad it had to come to a negative end," she said during a phone interview Wednesday. "This was always about doing something wonderful in the community." 
She has received hundreds of calls and e-mails in support of the Eternal Flame project and noted four other communities are looking at the possibility of erecting Eternal Flame monuments. 


"It is good something positive came out of this," Ms. Collier said. The Eternal Flame was to be located at Home Fires Park on the base, but it is believed problems first arose when a base service level agreement was brought to the attention of base commander Lt.-Col. Dave Rundle late last year. 
The agreement states Randy Chester of Pembroke, who designed the park, must be consulted before major changes can be made. The agreement also indicates, however, that the base commander has the final say concerning all projects on the base. 

Lt.-Col. Rundle met with Mr. Chester in January to ensure he was part of the process. 
Mr. Chester has been in favour of the project from the beginning and has never tried to stop the monument from being located at Home Fires Park, he said Thursday during a telephone interview. 

"I've always thought it was a wonderful idea," he added. "I've always supported the Eternal Flame project and I have always supported the idea that the final decision rests with the base commander. I just want to be kept in the loop." 
With the fate of the committee up in the air, the base will offer advice and provide expertise if it can, but will not become directly involved in the committee's affairs, explained Major Kyle Taylor, the liaison between the base and the Eternal Flame committee. 

"We have always supported the vision and the support will continue in the future," he said. "We have never changed our support for the vision." 
Gord Strathy, a representative of the Korea War Veterans Association on the Eternal Flame committee, believed the project was moving along well, with between $5,000 and $6,000 being raised to date. He was shocked to find out the project had been cancelled. He is optimistic, however, that a new committee can get the project back on track. 

"The idea has lots of merit and it is something that was well-received by the military community, so I hope we can make some decisions," he said. "The biggest thing is to bring this to completion. It is a good idea and I think cooler heads will prevail." 

A debate has also arisen about a verbal agreement that would have seen the base cover the ongoing cost of gas to keep the eternal flame lit, but Maj. Taylor indicated there was no agreement in place. 
"Nothing was ever decided on that," he said emphatically. "It is taxpayers' money that is meant to generate and train soldiers in Petawawa and we couldn't agree to spend it on something like gas." 

There was never an estimate of how much the gas would cost because it is dependent upon a number of factors including the type of burner used and whether or not the monument would contain a full flame 24 hours a day, as well as escalating gas prices, he noted. 

tpeplinskie@thedailyobserver.ca


----------



## Gunner98 (24 Mar 2007)

Now that the road is bumpy, Mrs. Collier is packing it but I'm sure she sold some books.  Hundreds of calls and emails in support for her may even result in more positive things (more book sales.)


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Mar 2007)

If the story is accurate its a real shame that the base commander couldnt make this happen. Anyone with insight ?

http://206.75.155.198/showfile.asp?Lang=E&URL=/archivenews/070322/otct/070322be.htm


----------



## riggermade (25 Mar 2007)

I believe this started out as a small project to show support...for those of you who don't know diane collier her ideas can sometimes get out of hand and she does rub people the wrong way at times ( a personal opion before you all attack)...I believe the project after the initial cost was going to run in excess of $45000 a year (at a cost to the base)...keep in mind the Base Commander is leaving this year and with the infighting of the committee and the origanal designer of Homefires Park I don't think it would be fair of him to commit ...I don't believe the project is dead as Linda MOhns the wife of one of our town councillers is still working torwards but likely in a more reasonable scale

This is a personal opion and based on what I have heard before all you decide to start attacking what I have posted


----------



## George Wallace (25 Mar 2007)

Now, can we refrain from posting anything on this subject, unless it is a credited news source.  Too many peoples' sensibilities seem to be getting the better of them in this Forum.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Mar 2007)

A little off topic but I noticed the Base Commander of Pet is now a Lt Col....when was it down graded from Col to Lt Col?


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Mar 2007)

AFAIK - Col Fenton was last Col, he handed over to LCol McBride (RCR) on 29 June 2001 and 2004 LCol Rundle (LdSH).  Once the ASG concept was adopted by the Army, the ASG Comd is a Col and the ASU Comd's are LCol.  The 2 ASG HQ (Comd - Col Erickson) is now on Base Petawawa as well.


----------

